# Whats your guys' favorite meal?



## Romedog1128 (Feb 20, 2022)

Curious what other people eat and what your guys calorie intake is. Looking for some good new meals to try. Getting tired of the same old stuff.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 20, 2022)

My favorite dish which I find myself constantly prepping for the week because it’s easy and I make this Sunday and it’s still good till Friday.

Costco ground bison 
Brown rice pasta 
Marinara sauce 
It’s basically spaghetti but the pasta is just brown rice . If I prep chicken I can’t do more then a few days same with steak but ground beef or Bison with marinara sauce will keep all week.

I will also make 10 Oz patties with the bison and I’ll lay a bottom layer of red onion under the patty and I’ll do rice or the steamer bags from the store my favorite is green bean and potatoes. This also will last all week after Thursday I just add Frank’s red hot sauce over the patty to bring it back to life.


----------



## Trump (Feb 20, 2022)

Would be quicker writing you a list of what I don’t eat


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 20, 2022)

chicken alfredo works well for me. one breast costs me a lil under 2 bucks at walmart. baked with cajun seasoning. quarter pound of pasta is about 25 cents. walmart brand alfredo. throw in a can of vegetables on the side so u dont get yelled at by other members


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 20, 2022)

Teriyaki chicken with fresh bell peppers, steamed broccoli and grilled onion over jasmine rice.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm not really eating clean per say. Air fried chicken legs with a side of veggies. Chicken Alfredo with broccoli mixed in. Chicken or beef enchiladas with red or green sauce. French toast with egg and bacon between it like a sandwich. Pork chops with white rice and carrots. Fuck there's a million things I eat


----------



## Yano (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## quackattack (Feb 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 18606


Was waiting for this reply lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 20, 2022)

Ramen


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 20, 2022)

It’ll change here and there but this is the base 

meal 1) 1 Banana,2 tbsp almond butter 2cups egg whites 

meal 2) 4 triple zero Greek yogurts, 2 cups of peaches, tbsp almond butter 

Pwo rxbar 
intra 2 scoops huma pro, 32oz Gatorade 

meal 3) 4 cups kids cereal, 2 cups skim milk, 4 scoops isolate

Meal 4) 2 cups eggwhites, 1/4 cup raisins, 2 apples, 1 cup pineapple 

meal 5) 2x isolate, can of pears, 1 apple

meal 6) 2cups eggwhites, 1 cup dates, 2 oranges 

meal 7) 2x isolate, tbsp almond butter 

sometimes I’ll replace a shake with chicken breast. 
I’ll add in fast food, pizza, etc whenever I want

Sometimes I’ll add in more food post workout like 4xfat free Greek yogurts and more carbs


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 20, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> chicken alfredo works well for me. one breast costs me a lil under 2 bucks at walmart. baked with cajun seasoning. quarter pound of pasta is about 25 cents. walmart brand alfredo. throw in a can of vegetables on the side so u dont get yelled at by other members


What’s a vegetable? Are those like shitty fruits?


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 20, 2022)

Caribbean vagina


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 20, 2022)

Sorry but the tried and true meal is always my go to:
Grilled chicken breast and rice


----------



## TODAY (Feb 20, 2022)

Current favorite:

Stone ground grits with roasted asparagus, shiitake mushrooms, fennel, blistered tomatoes and tilapia.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2022)

Grilled chicken string beans and rice


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 20, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Sorry but the tried and true meal is always my go to:
> Grilled chicken breast and rice


This is a great meal if you don’t want to eat many calories.
Gaining not so much.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’ll change here and there but this is the base
> 
> meal 1) 1 Banana,2 tbsp almond butter 2cups egg whites
> 
> ...


I also love the canned fruit.. 
you do not see alot of people doing this.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> This is a great meal if you don’t want to eat many calories.
> Gaining not so much.


Bullshit u can eat that all day and make much more quality gains over time then just dirty bulk then cut


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I also love the canned fruit..
> you do not see alot of people doing this.


That’s my dessert


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Feb 20, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I also love the canned fruit..
> you do not see alot of people doing this.


They’re so easy and convenient. That’s something I focus on is convenience.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## TODAY (Feb 20, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


>


I was genuinely hoping that you'd take this opportunity to post a fat tranny cock.


I am disappointed.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I was genuinely hoping that you'd take this opportunity to post a fat tranny cock.
> 
> 
> I am disappointed.


I don’t post that shit on Sunday’s.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I don’t post that shit on Sunday’s.


But god made them and god doesn’t make mistakes.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But god made them and god doesn’t make mistakes.


God didn't make trannies. He did make @GymRat79 though . That's almost as bad.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Cochino said:


> God didn't make trannies. He did make @GymRat79 though . That's almost as bad.


He’s god he made everything. He also made @GymRat79 a tranny


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

Romedog1128 said:


> Curious what other people eat and what your guys calorie intake is. Looking for some good new meals to try. Getting tired of the same old stuff.


Egg whites and chopped oats


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Grilled chicken string beans and rice


I am on team green beans


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’ll change here and there but this is the base
> 
> meal 1) 1 Banana,2 tbsp almond butter 2cups egg whites
> 
> ...


Surprisingly or actually maybe not our diets are very similar. Bravo


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 21, 2022)

Breakfast 
Vegan cheese 
Hummus 
Lots of spices like curcuma, ginger, superfoods 
Sourdough bread
Double Nespresso 

Or my super smoothie 
Vegan Greek Style yoghurt 
A scoop Hemp protein 
A scoop ginger powder
A scoop curcuma 
A teaspoon revesratol
Microgreens


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They’re so easy and convenient. That’s something I focus on is convenience.


Canned fruit goes great with chunky peanut butter btw aaaaaaaand Nutella for the knockout. With honey, of course.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Canned fruit goes great with chunky peanut butter btw aaaaaaaand Nutella for the knockout.


My wife gets so pissed when I get into her Nutella. It always start with a little spoon full.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 21, 2022)

Lately my go to has been ground turkey patties with roasted potatoes and green beans.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 21, 2022)

Meal 1 
Eggwhites, oats with cinnamon and almond butter

meal 2 
chicken and green vegies on low days
chicken with rice on high days

meal 3 
beef and rice

meal 4 
Cream of rice and whey

meal 5
bowl of cereal and whey

meal 6 shake with a scoop of peanut butter


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

Man you guys really get away w the carbs. My fat ass touches them once and I'm gross. 

Shrimp and garlic over spinach with olives and feta cheese


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Man you guys really get away w the carbs. My fat ass touches them once and I'm gross.
> 
> Shrimp and garlic over spinach with olives and feta cheese


It’s calories that make you fat not carbs


----------



## TomJ (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Man you guys really get away w the carbs. My fat ass touches them once and I'm gross.
> 
> Shrimp and garlic over spinach with olives and feta cheese


calories in calories out brother


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 21, 2022)

When it comes to fish currently this is my favorite. I serve it over a cup of jasmine rice and some steamed vegetables of my choice. I'm having it for my lunch today.









						Why Barramundi — Australis Barramundi: The Better Fish®
					

With a crowd pleasing flavor and meaty bite, Australis Barramundi helps you eat smarter and more sustainably. Farmed barramundi is 100% traceable and supports the recovery of wild fish.




					www.thebetterfish.com


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s calories that make you fat not carbs


No I understand that I just do much better w out the carbs is all. I was being dramatic in my post


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> calories in calories out brother


Let me ask y'all both. The cereal? Why so? I was always taught to believe that was practically poison


----------



## TomJ (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Let me ask y'all both. The cereal? Why so? I was always taught to believe that was practically poison


its post workout, so its a very easy to eat, easy to digest, decent sugar content carb source to quickly replenish after a workout

theres lots of alternatives, but cereal is cheap, quick, and easy to get in and digest quickly


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Let me ask y'all both. The cereal? Why so? I was always taught to believe that was practically poison


No food is inherently bad or poison. I use it post workout because it’s delicious, easy to eat a lot of and it’s fast digesting. 
There is no such thing as “bad food”.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’ll change here and there but this is the base
> 
> meal 1) 1 Banana,2 tbsp almond butter 2cups egg whites
> 
> ...



man id be bloated and gassy as fuck with that much eggwhites vs meat proteins.
no meat and no rice is defintely not easy to swing in this lifestyle, lowkey impressed


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> its post workout, so its a very easy to eat, easy to digest, decent sugar content carb source to quickly replenish after a workout
> 
> theres lots of alternatives, but cereal is cheap, quick, and easy to get in and digest quickly


Got you thanks


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No food is inherently bad or poison. I use it post workout because it’s delicious, easy to eat a lot of and it’s fast digesting.
> There is no such thing as “bad food”.


Understood. Appreciate the time


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> man id be bloated and gassy as fuck with that much eggwhites vs meat proteins.
> no meat and no rice is defintely not easy to swing in this lifestyle, lowkey impressed


It’s easy for me. I actually get no bloat from the isolate or the eggwhites. I get more discomfort from meat. Rice is another one that doesn’t digest well for me.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s easy for me. I actually get no bloat from the isolate or the eggwhites. I get more discomfort from meat. Rice is another one that doesn’t digest well for me.


man im the total opposite, i have 8oz of meat and 320g of rice on the high meals and that shit digests so easy for me. my chicken is super trimmed and i use 93/7 beef so low fat content in general helps digest quick and easy for me

but my morning eggwhites tend to linger for a bit. Jasmine rice I digest pretty much for free


----------



## snake (Feb 21, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> milleniumgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Vegan cheese
> ...


Is that made from the breast milk of a female vegan?


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No I understand that I just do much better w out the carbs is all. I was being dramatic in my post


Carbs won't make you fat if you are not in a caloric surplus but I guarantee you that they will have an impact on your body composition such as water retention and fullness. Along with how you feel during your workouts. For example, good luck getting a good pump during workouts if you are not eating enough carbs.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 21, 2022)

Dont really have a favorite, I like it all.
Past couple of weeks though Ive had my wife make me turkey meatloaf, white rice, etc..
Breaks up the monotony of what I normally eat all week (turkey-burger and white rice)


----------



## RISE (Feb 21, 2022)

Goddamn yall eat like fucking birds.  Lol

My favorite meal is a 14 Oz NY strip, rare, with sautéed or grilled asparagus.

Meals look like:
1. 8 eggs, .5 cup of oatmeal
2. 8 Oz of either ground ground beef, turkey or chicken with 240g of rice.
3.  Repeat meal 2.
4.  Either 12 Oz pork chop with sautéed cabbage or 7 Oz salmon with potatoes and green beans.
5.  Repeat meal 2&3 or if I have the night off, 14oz NY strip with 8 stalks asparagus and salad.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

RISE said:


> Goddamn yall eat like fucking birds.  Lol
> 
> My favorite meal is a 14 Oz NY strip, rare, with sautéed or grilled asparagus.
> 
> ...


I’m eating 6000+ a day


----------



## RISE (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m eating 6000+ a day


No idea how with all that fruit.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

RISE said:


> No idea how with all that fruit.


It’s easy man it digests fast. It’s not filling to me at all. My base diet is built around ease of digestion.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

RISE said:


> No idea how with all that fruit.


Add it up my protein alone is over 2300 calories. Counting the other stuff I add in when I feel like it.I intake  530-600+grams of protein a day.


----------



## MrRogers (Feb 21, 2022)

8oz grilled chicken thigh 
2c rice with olive oil and cilantro
salsa; lettuce; hot sauce


----------



## shackleford (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’ll change here and there but this is the base
> 
> meal 1) 1 Banana,2 tbsp almond butter 2cups egg whites
> 
> ...


very interesting, alot different from my go to beef and rice. are you blending most of this?


----------



## RISE (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Add it up my protein alone is over 2300 calories. Counting the other stuff I add in when I feel like it.I intake  530-600+grams of protein a day.


Yea I don't do liquid meals anymore mainly bc I'm hungry 15 minutes later and I don't rely on supplements for meals (personal preference).  Even with fruit added and what not, it spikes my blood sugar super high and then I'm staving a half hour later.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Mediterranean food.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> very interesting, alot different from my go to beef and rice. are you blending most of this?


No I’m too lazy for that lol. 
One thing if I were to stick to chicken or beef and rice I wouldn’t be able to eat as much as often.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Mediterranean food.


Go on


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

RISE said:


> Yea I don't do liquid meals anymore mainly bc I'm hungry 15 minutes later and I don't rely on supplements for meals (personal preference).  Even with fruit added and what not, it spikes my blood sugar super high and then I'm staving a half hour later.


It makes it easier to consume so many calories. Even if I’m still full from a fast food meal or pizza I can squeeze in a protein shake and some fruit.
I don’t know if it’s related or not but since I’ve started with fruit as a main carb source my blood work is better and never really gets bad


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Go on



Not that I eat that everyday.  My journal log has my standard meal preps/meals.  My favrourite dishes are Turkish, Mediterranean,, Persian and Indian.  My favourite is how the Turks make their gyros.  The turks are from Asian and bring that spicy asian flare.  Armenian, Assyrian, Israeli, and Moresque/Arabesque dishes are also faves, but Turkish makes it spicy (hotter).


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Not that I eat that everyday.  My journal log has my standard meal preps/meals.  My favrourite dishes are Turkish, Mediterranean,, Persian and Indian.  My favourite is how the Turks make their gyros.  The turks are from Asian and bring that spicy asian flare.  Armenian, Assyrian, Israeli, and Moresque/Arabesque dishes are also faves, but Turkish makes it spicy (hotter).


I am Greek. So my Mediterranean food starts and stops w Greek food lol. Have you ever had an authentic Greek gyro?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I am Greek. So my Mediterranean food starts and stops w Greek food lol. Have you ever had an authentic Greek gyro?


Yes, there was a greek gentleman that owned a GreekTown in Phoenix about 15 years ago.  I love greek, but I am Mexican and we like our food a little spicy so I just love asian spices.  I grow my own food and mass produce for family and neighbors.  I can grow pretty much anything if the biome is conducive.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It makes it easier to consume so many calories. Even if I’m still full from a fast food meal or pizza I can squeeze in a protein shake and some fruit.
> I don’t know if it’s related or not but since I’ve started with fruit as a main carb source my blood work is better and never really gets bad


Fruit is the main staple in my diet I eat it in every meal. With me being home recovering all my carb sources have been fruit lately but I doubt I’m even consuming over 1200 cals in a day.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No I understand that I just do much better w out the carbs is all. I was being dramatic in my post


Hey man, I am the only person allowed to be dramatic around here mmmmmkay? Great.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Yes, there was a greek gentleman that owned a GreekTown in Phoenix about 15 years ago.  I love greek, but I am Mexican and we like our food a little spicy so I just love asian spices.  I grow my own food and mass produce for family and neighbors.  I can grow pretty much anything if the biome is conducive.


Yea man when you get one w all that pork shoulder shoved in the there w some fries it's hard to beat. That's cool you grow your own food tho


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Hey man, I am the only person allowed to be dramatic around here mmmmmkay? Great.


Roger that sassy pants. I'll tone it down


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yea man when you get one w all that pork shoulder shoved in the there w some fries it's hard to beat. That's cool you grow your own food tho


I will take your word that the pork is good.  I don't eat pork for health and my spouse was raised Jewish so he can't digest pork.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 21, 2022)

Skullcrusher: Destroyer of Tacos


----------



## iGone (Feb 21, 2022)

I could eat sushi and taco variations for the rest of my life and be completely happy. 
Nothing like lengua or tripe tacos to warm you up


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I will take your word that the pork is good.  I don't eat pork for health and my spouse was raised Jewish so he can't digest pork.


Pork isn’t unhealthy.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pork isn’t unhealthy.



I stick with fish and chicken.  Never really liked pork although my family used to slaughter them during the holidays.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> I could eat sushi and taco variations for the rest of my life and be completely happy.
> Nothing like lengua or tripe tacos to warm you up


Yea I'm w you on sushi broseph


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I will take your word that the pork is good.  I don't eat pork for health and my spouse was raised Jewish so he can't digest pork.


Ahhhh so no authentic Greek gyro. That's too bad man they are something else


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ahhhh so no authentic Greek gyro. That's too bad man they are something else


I thought authentic was lamb/veal?


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 21, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I thought authentic was lamb/veal?


No sir. That's the Americanized "authentic" gyro. Real deal is pork shoulder w some cuts of pork belly


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ahhhh so no authentic Greek gyro. That's too bad man they are something else


We have a gyro spot near where I live that's authentic. It's alright, I prefer lamb. I wouldn't go out of my way to get them although the cashier is hotter than the sun. Perfect body and tits....

 I think I'm due for a gyro.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I will take your word that the pork is good.  I don't eat pork for health and my spouse was raised Jewish so he can't digest pork.


He? Did you marry a dude? Far out.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> He? Did you marry a dude? Far out.



I told you once, but maybe you didn't take me serious.  I even  joke with you if you need anyone to rub something, I said dted was was closer to you.  I think you wanted me to pin your thigh for you.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I told you once, but maybe you didn't take me serious.  I even  joke with you if you need anyone to rub something, I said dted was was closer to you.  I think you wanted me to pin your thigh for you.


I'd pay for someone to actually. I fig you for a hetero, my misunderstanding.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I'd pay for someone to actually. I fig you for a hetero, my misunderstanding.


TP is our token "old ghey" 
Dted is our "young ghey"


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 22, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I stick with fish and chicken.  Never really liked pork although my family used to slaughter them during the holidays.


I stick with fish and chicken too. I think pork is disgusting and only eat beef on rare occasions. In fact most of the time I don’t really eat meat at all


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> TP is our token "old ghey"
> Dted is our "young ghey"
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Define old?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ (Feb 22, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Define old?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


youre old enough to be DT's dad right?


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> TP is our token "old ghey"
> Dted is our "young ghey"
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Ah now I get it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> youre old enough to be DT's dad right?



LOL ONLY if I got dted’s mom pregnant @13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 22, 2022)

I feel old normally but you guys make me feel young.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I stick with fish and chicken too. I think pork is disgusting and only eat beef on rare occasions. In fact most of the time I don’t really eat meat at all


Thirded. 

I will not eat pork or octopus and limit beef to once a week or so.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Thirded.
> 
> I will not eat pork or octopus and limit beef to once a week or so.


I've cut my beef down to once a week as well. Kills my digestion.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 22, 2022)

Not particularly meals per say, but favorite foods are

Pizza

Grilled Cheese

Ribeye


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 22, 2022)

Last night's dinner

Porkchop tenderloins, mashed potaters, rice, sprouts, and a little pasta salad


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Last night's dinner
> 
> Porkchop tenderloins, mashed potaters, rice, sprouts, and a little pasta salad
> View attachment 18698


Whats your recipe for those porkchops? How do you cook them?


----------

